# Nosler's New Bullet



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nosler has designed a new monolythic bullet similar to the Barnes MRX. Word is that pricing is supposed to be only slightly higher than the partition which will make it about equal to the TSX and considerably less than the MRX.

It should be interresting. In the past it's generally been found that monolythic bullets need driving bands of some sort to minimize fouling and maximize accuracy. Maybe Nosler has found a way around that.

This whole think kinda makes me wonder how long traditional cup/core or lead bullets of any kind will be around.

Here's the link:

http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=12


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What a tease. I want them now. I also want them in 165, but I'll take them in whatever they come out in first. I would still like to try the MRX, but darn the price.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It'll be a while before I try them. I've got LOTS of TSX's to shoot up 1st.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think Nosler and Barnes are gearing up for the proposed lead ban here in parts of california (don't get me started on that one!). A couple of months ago Barnes came out with a lead free varmint bullet and we all wondered why the heck anybody would want to shoot an unleaded varmint bullet, then a week or so later we heard about what the tree huggers were up to. Sounds like somebody in upper management got a heads-up on that one.


----------

